# Open Source Desktop Virtualisierung Produkte



## ansgar82 (22. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand Open Source Desktop Virtualisierung Programme und hat evt auch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Für Eure bemühungen bedanke ich mich.

Gruß
Ansgar


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2009)

Schau Dir am besten mal virtualbox an. Das ist meines Erachtens nach das einzige OpenSource Programm im Bereich Desktopvirtualisierung das man gut produktiv einsetzen kann.


----------



## ansgar82 (22. Sep. 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich suche mehr programme die entsprechend sind zu VMWare View.


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2009)

Virtualbox beinhaltet auch einen RDP Server der den Desktop remote zugänglich macht, es eignet sich also auch für den Einsatz auf einem Server mit remote clients. virtualbox lässt sich auf dem Server sogar headless ohne grafische oberfläche managen wenn man nur remote clients hat.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir vielleicht noch xenDesktop ansehen, das ist aber nicht opensource sondern basiert nur auf dem opensource xen.

http://www.citrix.com/English/ps2/products/product.asp?contentID=163057 &ntref=prod_top


----------



## ansgar82 (22. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Till,

Virtual Box wäre natrülich eien lösung sowie Xen, aber eigetlich suche ich mehr in der richtung von vmware View. Mit alle deren Vorteilen.

aber ich glaube sowas gibt es nicht in Opnesource berreich.


----------



## MiNoS (24. Sep. 2009)

du suchst also eine lösung wo der user desktop als vm zentral am server liegt und die user sich über thin client hin verbinden?


----------



## ansgar82 (25. Sep. 2009)

Hallo MiNoS,

genau das suche ich, und wenn es geht im Opensource bereich.


----------



## MiNoS (25. Sep. 2009)

Also fix fertige Lösung zum installieren und funktioniert ist mir hier keine bekannt, aber mit umwegen ist das sicher machbar. Fraglich ob das so sinnbringend ist und eine Terminal-Server Lösung nicht sinnvoller wär, denn dort werden Resourcen zwischen den Usern wenigstens aufgeteilt, aber das musst du entscheiden.

Ein mögliches Lösungskonstrukt wäre XEN oder VirtuelBox am Server und ein Thinclient der Automatisch eine VNC Session startet und auf eine der VMs verbindet oder wenn es Windows VMs sind von mir aus eine RDP Session (die läuft aus meiner Erfahrung herraus stabiler). Was in so einem Fall nat. dazugebastelt werden muss ist das Management, dh wie weis der ThinClient welcher User zu welcher VM gehört. Am einfachsten wir sein sich eine kleine Username/Passwort abfarge zu basteln die dann bei korrekter Authentifizierung die richtige Remote Session startet.

Ich glaube aber nicht das eine solche Lösung spaß beim alltäglichen Arbeiten macht, denn egal ob VNC oder RDP es ist und bleibt eine Remote Session.

Hoffe meine Frühstückskaffeegedanken bringen dich irgenwie weiter.


----------



## ansgar82 (25. Sep. 2009)

Naja Terminal-Server hat nicht viel mit Virtualiserung zu tun, daher will ich das nicht. Die andere Produkte wie XEN, VirtualBox, ect. kenne ich schon. Die Idee mit den Username/Passwort abfarge zu basteln ist nicht schlecht. Aber du hast man hat immer noch eien Remotsession und das ist nicht so schön. 

Naja ich glaube ich muss das aufgeben oder mir für sehr viel Geld die Kommiziele Lösungen beschaffen.

Ich danke dir trotzdem

gruß
Ansgar


----------



## MiNoS (25. Sep. 2009)

remote session hast du aber immer - halt auf die eine oder andere weise.

was mir auch eingefallen ist du könntest vmplayer verwenden und dich mit dem zum vmserver verbinden, dann musst du nur das user management basteln. der vmplayer ist meines wissens nach gratis.
viel anders wird das vmware auch nicht machen.

lg
minos


----------



## ansgar82 (25. Sep. 2009)

VMware Player ist ganz sicher Gratis wie der VMware Server.

Ja aber, zb. Vmware View wird die übertragen nicht per Remot (RDP) übertragen, die haben eine eigene Protokol entwickelt was westentlich schneller ist. Außerdme hat man beim VMware View noch viele andere Vorteile.


gruß
Ansgar


----------

